# Beginner Question



## Hiro Protagonist (Mar 16, 2007)

If I wanted to make a quick comic through use of computer applications, such as Adobe Photoshop, how would one go about doing this?  My drawing is fair enough when using my hands, but on the computer (I don't have a tablet) I find it hard to draw anything.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to go about doing this?  If I drew an image, I wouldn't have much trouble scanning it to my computer and coloring it in Photoshop.  The real trouble comes with getting it into a "Comic book" format.  Any tips on doing this are greatly appreciated


----------



## darkwolf (Jun 26, 2007)

Once you have the images, formatting it into a comic book format would be relatively easy. Create a new image that is the size of a comic book page. Now take your other images, resize them, then copy and paste them into the comic page image. Be sure to keep them in seperate layers and don't flatten the image. Use Edit>Transform>Scale to resize any of the smaller images once they're in the main comic page file.

When all of the images are in, arrange and scale them to taste - create a new layer that is on top of all of the other layers, fill it with 100% black, and then use the polygon lasso tool or the marquee selection tools to cut out shapes in the black layer to reveal your individual images.

You can create speech bubbles using the custom shape tool and then add your text in over the bubbles. Viola! Comic page complete.

Good luck!
Darkwolf


----------

